# supasinis Bastelstunde



## supasini (3. November 2008)

soo, ich bin, wie der Thread-Titel schon sagt, mal wieder am Basteln.
Damit habe ich heute angefangen:







nach einer Stunde (oder so) sah es so aus:






morgen Leinöl auf die Nippel und fröhliches Zentrieren, dann geht's weiter!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (3. November 2008)

Goldener Christbaumschmuck? Steh ich total drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. November 2008)

Poser!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. November 2008)

Die Speichen haben ja einen lustigen Radius 

*schöne Felgen*


----------



## gerdu (4. November 2008)

...ich will ja nicht pingelig sein - aber zumindest beim rechten Rad (beim linken erkennt man's auf dem Foto nicht) müssten alle Speichen korrekterweise ein Loch weiter nach rechts - es wird aber auch so funktionieren....

Gruss,   Uwe


----------



## supasini (4. November 2008)

???
die Speichen stimmen so. (auf dem Bild sieht es wirklich verkehrt aus!)
Geh jetzt zentrieren, dann gibt's ein Photo vom fertigen LR.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (4. November 2008)

Was für ein Angeber. Ab auf die Ignorierliste.


----------



## supasini (4. November 2008)

@Bagatellschaden: welches Problem hast du? Solche Aufbau-Threads sind ja wohl nicht ungewöhnlich, oder? und wenn es dich stört, bist du ja nicht gezwungen, mitzulesen.
Verstehe auch nicht, wieso das Angabe sein soll, wird ein wirklich billiges Projekt (auch wenn ich die Gesamtkosten nicht posten werde).
Aber egal: weiter im Text:

Der LRS fertig - wobei die blöden Centerlock-Bremsscheiben unterschiedliche Befestigungen für Steckachse und normale Achse benötigen und sich nicht mit dem Zahnkranzwerkzeug mit Zentrierstift befestigen lassen. Muss ich gleich noch mal in den Radladen...






und wo kommen die LR wohl rein?






Was will der alte Mann mit nem Brave?! - ist aber gar nicht so schlimm, so sieht der ganze Rahmen aus:






und nur zur Einodrdnung: das war's so ziemlich mit Neuteilen, der Rest lag noch im Keller rum.
Insofern wird das nächste Bild auch ein Komplettbild werden, gehe jetzt weiter schrauben.


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. November 2008)

Wat haste den damit vor?

Stufen am Friedhof runter fahren?


----------



## Delgado (4. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> @Bagatellschaden: welches Problem hast du?




Ich glaube das war ironisch gemeint 


BTW: Das Vorderrad ist _falsch_ eingespeicht.


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


>


Einer der beiden Reifen ist falsch herum montiert. Laufrichtung beachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (4. November 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Einer der beiden Reifen ist falsch herum montiert. Laufrichtung beachten!


Als ob da jemals einer schon mal nen Unterschied beim Fahrverhalten festgestellt hat.


----------



## supasini (4. November 2008)

Also: zur destruktiven Kritik:
1. Vorderrad: ich bin am Boden zerstört, das Vorderrad ist "falsch" eingespeicht. Allerdings hätte es um 2 Speichen versetzt eingespeicht werden müssen, nicht um eine, deshalb hab ich den Hinweis nicht verstanden. Ich werde es nicht neu einspeichen, da es technisch egal ist.
2. Reifenlaufrichtung: habe ich beachtet, meine beiden MK sind unterschiedlich beklebt, so dass es so aussieht, als hätte ich beide gleich montiert. Hab ich aba nich 

Und nun was konstruktives: Ich bin begeistert - das Rad fährt viel besser, als ich erwartet habe. Durch die breiten Felgen (26mm Innenweite) kann ich den MK endlich mit weniger als 2 bar fahren (ging auf der 5.1 mit 21 mm Innenweite nicht - Durchschläge)
Dadurch habe ich hinten hinreichend Komfort, werde vermutlich vorne in die Pike noch von der harten auf die Stadardfeder wechseln.

Und die entscheidene Frage: wozu bruacht der sini das Rad?
1. Winterrad! also für alle Touren und Türchen, auf denen ich wegen widriger Witterungsbedingungen keine Lust habe, eins von den "guten" Rädern kaputt zu machen.

2. fürs Fahrtechniktraining. Es ist mir zu lästig, ständig am Liteville Pedale umzuschrauben, die allermeisten Touren fahre ich aber lieber mit Klicks. Am Brave bleiben die Flats und ne Kurbel mit Bashguard dran, das ist perfekt für's Training mit dem RSV.

Photos gibt es morgen oder so, ich wollte heute nach Fertigstellung erstmal fahren, weder fotografieren noch posten


----------



## joscho (4. November 2008)

Was daran destruktiv ist Dich auf Fehler beziehungsweise potentielle Fehler hinzuweisen darf getrost Dein Geheimnis bleiben - den konstruktiven Teil habe ich ja auch nicht verstanden


----------



## supasini (4. November 2008)

destruktiv: weil's mich emotional abbaut - bin halt sensibel.
konstruktiv: weil's mich emotional aufbaut - bin halt sensibel!


----------



## XCRacer (4. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> 2. Reifenlaufrichtung: habe ich beachtet, meine beiden MK sind unterschiedlich beklebt, so dass es so aussieht, als hätte ich beide gleich montiert. Hab ich aba nich


Warum sollen deine Reifen anders Beschriftet sein, als die auf dem Markt erhältlichen MK's ?


----------



## supasini (5. November 2008)

weiß ich doch nicht!!!
aber es ist so. an meinem Race-Bike ist es normal (MK 2,2 supersonic).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. November 2008)

so, hier mal ein Bild vom Komplettbike, ich weiß, die hintere Bremsleitung muss noch gekürzt werden und der Lampenhalter ist auch nicht schön. Außerdem ist das Rad nicht richtig sauber und die Photolocation hätte auch toller sein können... aber et öss, wie et öss!


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> weiß ich doch nicht!!!
> aber es ist so.



Quasi die blaue Mauritius unter den MK's. Würde ich nicht einfach runterfahren.


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. November 2008)

Mensch, Haus gestrichen!?

Wie nennt man denn jetzt so ein Bike? All-Mountain-Hardtail

Hinten nix, vorne 130-140 mm?


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Quasi die blaue Mauritius unter den MK's. Würde ich nicht einfach runterfahren.


----------



## supasini (6. November 2008)

Das ist ein Freeride-Hardtail.
Der Rahmen ist fÃ¼r 100-160 mm Federweg freigegeben.
Mit der Pike geht er richtig gut bergauf, Absenken ist absolut unnÃ¶tig.
Die Geometrie entspricht der vom Liteville 101, es gibt mitlerweile eine ganze Reihe solcher Rahmen. 
Mir hat auch noch der Identiti Mr. Hyde sehr gut gefallen, 400 g leichter, bessere Dropouts, aber noch geringere SitzrohrlÃ¤nge und abartiges SattelstÃ¼tzenmaÃ (30,4 mm!), da hÃ¤tte dann ne schwer zu bekommende Shannon 500/30.4 reingemusst. AuÃerdem war'S rigendwann ne Frage der VerfÃ¼gbarkeit, wollte fÃ¼r die schon angebrochene Schlammzeit das Teil fertig haben.
Sitzrohr 46 cm, Oberrohr virtuell ca. 610 mm.
Durch die lange SattelstÃ¼tze und den dicken Reifen auf der breiten Felge (26mm Innenweite, 1,8 bar mÃ¶glich ) ist auch hinten reichlich Komfort vorhanden, macht richtig SpaÃ.
Heute werde ich es beim Techniktraining ausprobieren, bin mal gespannt, es ist doch ziemlich schwer, 14,2 kg (ohne Lampen )

Gesamtkosten: 120 â¬ (die meisten Teile waren vorhanden und ich habe ne Menge Zeuch verkauft )


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (6. November 2008)

sieht echt gut aus..... 

... für 120.-  nehm ich es  

Gruß aus Brühl  


www.mtb-walberberg.de


----------



## supasini (6. November 2008)

ich denk an dich, falls ich's mal verkaufe...


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Gesamtkosten: 120 â¬ (die meisten Teile waren vorhanden und ich habe ne Menge Zeuch verkauft )



Martina MilchmÃ¤dchen aus Euskirchen sucht ihre Rechnung. Sachdienliche Hinweise an jede H&S Dienststelle.


----------



## supasini (6. November 2008)

außer dem Sattel nix von H&S 
und den im Versand per BestPreis-Garantie...


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. November 2008)

Ich schaue gerne in fremde BikekÃ¼chen und KochtÃ¶pfe . Glaube allerdings, dass Du mit dem doch etwas "massiven" Rahmen nicht auf Dauer glÃ¼cklich werden wirst. Da wÃ¼rde ich nochmals 99 â¬ investieren und bei den wunderschÃ¶nen Cube-HT-Rahmen bei H & S zugreifen, liegen so bei ca. 1,95 kg lt. Cube-HP. Hast Du die LR selbst zentriert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> wunderschönen Cube-HT-Rahmen bei H & S zugreifen...



 schnöde Massenware, zu sehen an jeder Ecke.

Da gefällt mit Sinis Rahmen um Welten besser. Schön abfallendes Oberrohr, wennman da die Stütze versenkt, hat man ein richtiges Trickser-Gerät. Dürfte mit nem Wald-und-Wiesen Rahmendesign à la Cube schwer zu realisieren sein...


----------



## juchhu (7. November 2008)

BTW: Wie viele cm von der Sattelstütze verschwinden denn da noch im Sattelrohr?

Ich persönlich hätte da ein bisschen Schiss, wenns auf einer Ausfahrt (Tour) mal dynamischer zugeht. Nicht, dass da auf einmal die Kröpfung der Sattelstütze ab der Sattelrohrklemmung beginnt.


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. November 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> schnöde Massenware, zu sehen an jeder Ecke.
> 
> Da gefällt mit Sinis Rahmen um Welten besser. Schön abfallendes Oberrohr, wennman da die Stütze versenkt, hat man ein richtiges Trickser-Gerät. Dürfte mit nem Wald-und-Wiesen Rahmendesign à la Cube schwer zu realisieren sein...


 
Man kann sich auch einen Caterpillar neben einem Ferrari schönreden.  . Mir ging es weniger ums Styling, sondern - bezogen auf Martin  - um die wesentliche Gewichtseinsparung bei Cube-Rahmen und - bezogen auf mich - auf die auswählbare, farbenfrohe Lackierung beim Rubensrundlichen Cube gegenüber dem Einheitsanthrazit vom Leopardpanzerkantigen Brave.


----------



## supasini (8. November 2008)

@ Juchhu: Von der SattelstÃ¼tze stecken noch ca. 10 cm drin, ist nicht an der Max-Markierung und reicht hinreichend tief rein. Das Abknicken hat aber auch nix mit der Einstecktiefe zu tun (jedenfalls nicht, wenn die StÃ¼tze nicht konifiziert oder verstÃ¤rkt ist). Die StÃ¼tze ist recht massiv.



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Ich schaue gerne in fremde BikekÃ¼chen und KochtÃ¶pfe . Glaube allerdings, dass Du mit dem doch etwas "massiven" Rahmen nicht auf Dauer glÃ¼cklich werden wirst. Da wÃ¼rde ich nochmals 99 â¬ investieren und bei den wunderschÃ¶nen Cube-HT-Rahmen bei H & S zugreifen, liegen so bei ca. 1,95 kg lt. Cube-HP. Hast Du die LR selbst zentriert?



nicht dein Ernst, oder?

ich geh trotzdem drauf ein: seit wann sind Cube-HT bis 140 oder gar 160er Federgabeln freigegeben?
Ich wollte eine so tief versenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze, das Rad hat exakt die Geo von nem Liteville 101 in L, ist ein Kilo schwerer, der Rahmen kostet aber nur ein Drittel. Wenn ich also irgendwann mal richtig Geld zu viel habe und sicher bin, dass ein FR-Hardtail wirklich viel von mir gefahren wird, dann werde ich mir sicher kein Cube, sondern ein LV holen.
Als Wintertrainingsrad und fÃ¼r's Fahrtechniktraining mit komplett abgesenkter StÃ¼tze ist das Rad aber genau richtig (auch vom PL-VerhÃ¤ltnis!) fÃ¼r mich Grobmotoriker ist der schwere Rahmen aber auch gerade richtig stabil, wenn z.B. mal wieder ein Nofooter 360 von 6 Paletten ins Flat Ã¼berdreht wird...  Ohne Scheizz: ich will damit auch ein bisschen in der Dirtline Springen und Droppen Ã¼ben, und ich muss sagen, dass ich schon in den ersten 100km mit dem Teil fÃ¼r mich merkliche Fortschritte gemacht habe: man muss einfach sauberer fahren und landen als mit nem Fully.
ein leichtes 100mm HT hab ich auÃerdem im Keller... (s.u.)

von anderen Menschen, die auch so bekloppte RÃ¤der fahren, wird es Ã¼brigens anders kommentiert, kann man im Freeride-HT-Fred nachlesen ab hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5279462#post5279462
Und wen es wirklich interessiert: Probefahrt ist mÃ¶glich (kurze )

LR sind selbst gebaut, hab sie nur vom Radladen "abnehmen" lassen - und ein  bekommen. Das mit dem Ventil ist egal.

zur Farbe: meine RÃ¤der:

















  

=> Die Farbe von FahrrÃ¤dern ist egal, Hauptsache, sie sind schwarz! 

(das Brave gibt es auch in anderen Farben, aber s.o. - und ich wollte die dunkelblaue Pike sowie die goldenen Felgen verbauen...)


----------



## supasini (23. November 2008)

in den letzten zwei Tagen haben wir wieder rumgeschraubt: ich habe mehr assistiert und den Superviser gemacht, geschraubt hat überwiegend der littlesini selber und das lustige Teilerecycling geht weiter: neu ist der Rahmen, der Steuersatz und die Sattelklemme, Lenker und Griffe werden noch ausgetauscht, aber ansonsten ist jetzt schon ein lecka Rädchen für littlesini dabei rausgekommen:






(Photo von heute, 18 Uhr in EU auf der Straße!)

HaPe Rockforce 50 cm, komplett XT, Louise FR 180/160, Reba Race 100 mm, Mavic Crossride, Ritchey WCS, SLR... Gesamtgewicht so: 12,1 Zielgewicht mit anderem LEnker, Griffen, Reifen: 11,7 kg


----------



## Giom (23. November 2008)

was ein SLR und ein nach unten gedrehter Vorbau sofort ausmachen... sieh cool aus
die laufräder kommen mir bekannt vor
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Handlampe (23. November 2008)

Mensch, Maddin....so schöne Räder....wenn du mal das Letzte aus der Bildergalerie genommen hättest. Bei den blauen Teilen am Rad kommen ja schon leichte Würgreize auf....und dann noch der Aufkleber am Unterrohr


----------



## supasini (23. November 2008)

is ja geändert 
(bis auf den Aufkleber - der ist unter'm Pulver...)


----------



## on any sunday (23. November 2008)

Auch wenn sie in der Stellung sicherlich ergonomisch sind, die Schimpanso Hebels sehen hässlich aus, Campa ist da deutlich augenfreundlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. November 2008)

hab mal Bilder im Hellen gemacht...











@GF: ja, das Haus ist gestrichen. Das Kellerfenster kommt die Tage noch neu, ist endlich geliefert worden...


----------



## Giom (24. November 2008)

find' ich echt gut, daß Du Dir für das Wichteln so 'ne Mühe gibst!
gibt's noch eins in meiner Größe???


----------



## supasini (24. November 2008)

wenn ich dir das Gewicht des Rahmens sage willst du keins!


----------



## Giom (26. Dezember 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> => Die Farbe von Fahrrädern ist egal, Hauptsache, sie sind schwarz!



dann poste ich hier mal was weisses





*11,5 kg*

und so sah meine tourenmaschine aus...






gruß
giom


----------



## supasini (26. Dezember 2008)

sieht doch schick aus, aber ist das Rad zu heiß gewaschen worden? ist was klein, oder?! 
Phils hat ein sehr ähnliches Gesamtgewicht (wenn die sackschweren Scott-Reifen verschlissen sind), da sind auch sicher mehr als 200 g Pulver drauf... seit Heiligabend ist ein leichter Lenker und leichte Griffe dran, sieht schick aus!


----------



## Enrgy (26. Dezember 2008)

Heiße Muschi auf dem unteren Bild...


...und sauber ausgerichtete Reifen auf den Felgen, das bringt die entscheidenden Zehntel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> dann poste ich hier mal was weisses
> und so sah meine tourenmaschine aus...
> 
> 
> ...





 wo gibts denn die schicken ventilkäpchen in blümchenoptik am hinterrad ?


----------



## supasini (2. März 2009)

Neues Jahr - neues Projekt...


----------



## MieMaMeise (2. März 2009)

Du weißt hoffentlich wo Plastik normalerweise hingehört?!


----------



## supasini (2. März 2009)

Jo!
An Lenker, Sattelstütze, Flaschenhalter,...


----------



## eifelhexe (2. März 2009)

Jo, ich dacht immer Plastik gehört in die gelbe Tonne


----------



## supasini (4. März 2009)

heute eingetroffen:











und nich soooo schwer 









p.s: ja, ich hab das erste Bild auch mit scharfer Nabe und unscharfem Küchentisch - aber mir gefiel dieses besser!


----------



## Delgado (4. März 2009)

Hier 

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=12235&ta=1

Z. Zt. für 79,50 


----------



## supasini (4. März 2009)

muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## on any sunday (4. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> muss ich das verstehen?




Vielleicht ein freundlich dezenter Hinweis, das es bei Rose nochmal 50 Prozent auf die Top Angebote gibt, außer Tiernahrung.


----------



## supasini (4. März 2009)

ok, jetzt hab ich's verstanden - aber ich fahre weiter Shimpanso. Danke für den Hinweis, der Preis ist ja echt heiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (5. März 2009)

zwei Flaschenhalter:


----------



## supasini (6. März 2009)

Schnellspanner:






...und wieder gut 50 g gespart


----------



## chri55 (16. März 2009)

*abbonier*


----------



## supasini (16. März 2009)

na gut, dann poste ich nochmal ein paar Teilchen...

gesessen wird hier drauf:









Syntace P6 carbon 31,6/400 ungekürzt
Selle Italia SLR TT

und die Hände kommen hier dran:
















Syntace Duraflite Carbon 31.8 630mm/9° mit BarPlugs
Syntace F119 110 mm mit Titanschrauben und Reduzierhülse 1 1/4" - 1 1/8"
Ritchey WCS Schaumgriffe
Ritchey WCS SL Barends


----------



## Handlampe (16. März 2009)

Sach ma, Maddin, was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn man dir deine Waage weg nehmen würde?


----------



## supasini (16. März 2009)

meine Waage wiegt übrigens 183 g


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> meine Waage wiegt übrigens 183 g



da geht noch was...


Nun ja, was hab ich letztens in ner Signatur gelesen: 
"Leichtbau fängt beim Fahrer an"....


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sach ma, Maddin, was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn man dir deine Waage weg nehmen würde?



Er wäre unausgeglichen.


----------



## Coffee (17. März 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich dachte ich mach heute mal einen kleinen Abstecher nach Köln, Bonn und Umgebung 

warum wiegst du eigentlich immer die leere Rolle Tesa mit *g*


lg coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (17. März 2009)

Mit der Rolle ist doch klar, oder?

Bremsen:
















Marta SL mit 180/160er Marta-Scheiben - es fehlt noch der Adapter für vorne. Evtl. werden Titanschrauben an den Sätteln und Aluschrauben an den Griffen verbaut.

Gabel






Gewicht ist ungekürzt, aber mit Kralle, gekürzt auf 21,5 cm Schaft ohne Kralle hat die Gabel 1485 g. dazu der PushLock-Hebel mit Nokonzug:






Der Rahmen hat übrigens mit Zughaltern ein Gesamtgewicht von 1102 g in Größe 21"/53 cm (Mitte-Oberkante Sitzrohr)


----------



## monsterchen (17. März 2009)

Ist ja mal wieder ein langes Vorspiel hier. 

Wann bekommt man das Magermodel denn, mal ganz zu sehen ?????????

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## supasini (17. März 2009)

Geduld - die letzten Teile kommen am Freitag, wenn alles glatt geht. 
Mir fehlt noch der komplette Antrieb außer dem Teil hier:


----------



## supasini (18. März 2009)

weiter geht's:
es fehlen noch (neben dem Antrieb, der bestellt ist)
Reifen, Schläuche, Felgenband:












eine kleine Sattelklemme, der Steuersatz und ein Beweisphoto zum Rahmengewicht:












Der Rahmen sieht im ganzen so aus:






und dann hab ich das alles mal provisiorisch zusammengebaut, soweit es sinnvoll ging.






(das Photo ist mies, weiß ich)


----------



## eifelhexe (18. März 2009)

Dafür ist das bike aber um so schöner


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. März 2009)

Ah, ein Hausbike. Passend zur Küche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (21. März 2009)

nach ner kleinen Ablenkungsbastelei, die zu nem Hardtail-Update für den Kater geführt hat:






habe ich heute endlich die noch fehlenden Teile bekommen:






es handelt sich dabei um einen Antrieb, bestehend aus:
















Mal gucken, ob ich noch ein bisschen Schrauben austausche, da sind einige unsinnige Stahlschrauben verbaut. Insbesondere die Umwerfer von Shimano sind schrecklich schwer...

Kette wird ne HG 7701, Bremsadapter von Shimano fehlt, kann aber einen MAgura zum Erstaufbau aus nem anderen Rad ausbauen... - alles komplett im Keller, um das Rad fertig zu bauen. Aber jetzt gehe ich erstmal das schöne Wetter ausnutzen 

ach so: falls sich jemand über das Gewicht der Kassette wundert: ist ne DuraAce 12-27 9fach
ich hab dennoch ein langes Schaltwerk geordert, weil ich die Option auf Altherrenübersetzungen natürlich auch noch haben will!


----------



## Coffee (21. März 2009)

gibt es den xtr Käfig nicht als mittleren? sondern nur long oder short? (fahrschonlangekeinshimanomehr) viel spaß beim Aufbau. Bin auch schon ganz hibbelig 

lg coffee


----------



## supasini (21. März 2009)

m.W. gibt es ihn lang und mittel - mittel sieht besser aus, bei 22-32-44 / 11-32 lassen sich dann aber nicht mehr alle GÃ¤nge wirklich saubr schalten (hab's am Liteville im Erstaufbau probiert, der Versuch hat mich 69 â¬ gekostet )


----------



## Coffee (22. März 2009)

wer will den schon alle Gänge schalten 

coffee Gangreduziert


----------



## supasini (23. März 2009)

Rädchen hängt fahrbereit im Kella: 9,44 kg (noch ohne Tacho, sonst komplett mit allem pipapo)
Fotos werden bei Zeit und guter Beleuchtung nachgereicht


----------



## Giom (24. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> 9,44 kg (noch ohne Tacho, sonst komplett mit allem pipapo)





Hi Martin,

ich hatte auf weniger spekuliert. Was hat Du für Laufräder?

Probier mals den Speed King Supersonic in 2.1. Ich bin ein Jahr damit gefahren und ich war sehr zufrieden. Sonst hättest Du am Lenker und Vorbau vielleicht Potentiel gehabt. Dir fällt micht mehr viel um auf 8,99 zu kommen.
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2009)

will auch ein gesamtbild sehen 

lg coffee


----------



## Delgado (24. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Rädchen hängt fahrbereit im Kella: 9,44 kg (noch ohne Tacho, sonst komplett mit allem pipapo)
> Fotos werden bei Zeit und guter Beleuchtung nachgereicht



Und Systemgewicht Bike/Biker?


----------



## supasini (24. März 2009)

Giom schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> ich hatte auf weniger spekuliert. Was hat Du für Laufräder?
> 
> ...



240s/supercomp/alu/4.2
Zielgewicht war 9,5 - ich hab an einigen Stellen noch Spar-Potential, aber die Entscheidungen sind alle bewusst gefallen:
Reifen: der MK hat richtig guten Grip und Fahreigenschaften. wenn der runter ist wird vermutlich RoRo/RaRa gefahren, allerdings die auch eher in 2,25"
(RoRo 2,1 mit 370-380g und leichtere Schläuche würden theoretisch gehen: -250 g verschenkt)
Lenker und Vorbau: ich hatte vorher F99/Duraflite carbon in 580er Breite: der Lenker war mir zu schmal, Syntace ist hier gesetzt, also keine Alternative möglich  (-100g verschenkt)
Sattelstütze ist relativ schwer - aber über alle Stabilitätszweifel erhaben.  (nochmal -100g verschenkt)
Pedale gibt es deutlich leichtere - aber die Shimanos funzen einfach perfekt. (und nochmal -100g verschenkt)
=> das wären mit relativ geringem Aufand sub 9, aber für mich weniger gut!


Coffee schrieb:


> will auch ein gesamtbild sehen
> 
> lg coffee



kommt Zeit, kommt Rad!



Delgado schrieb:


> Und Systemgewicht Bike/Biker?



Mann, du kannst aber ganz schön indiskret sein!

und: nein, auch mit diesem Rad werde ich tendenziell eher keine Rennen bestreiten, es macht einfach Spaß, sowas zu bauen und damit rumzufahren. "Sinnvoll" ist das natürlich nicht.


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> und: nein, auch mit diesem Rad werde ich tendenziell eher keine Rennen bestreiten, es macht einfach Spaß, sowas zu bauen und damit rumzufahren. "Sinnvoll" ist das natürlich nicht.



doch doch, ist sinnvoll.  wer braucht schon Rennen 

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. März 2009)

so, hab zwar keine Zeit und die Beleuchtung ist bescheiden und die Location könnte besser sein - aber das lässt sich ja alles noch nachreichen.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom neuen Bike:


----------



## Enrgy (24. März 2009)

Coole Karre!

...natürlich auch das Bike...


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2009)

sag mal auf dem bild mit dem schaltwerk, auf welcher höhe ist da grad die kette bei den ritzeln? und vorne am großen blatt?


----------



## juchhu (24. März 2009)

Gefällt mir. 9,44 kg fahrfertig ist eine gute Ansage.
Seitdem ich erst vor drei Wochen zum Hardtailfahren gekommen bin,
verstehe ich als eingefleischter Fullyfahrer auf einmal, was es für einen Spass macht, mit einem möglichst leichten Hardtail zu fahren.

Sage mal, nachdem schon so eine indiskrete Frage zum Systemgewicht gestellt wurde, wie sieht es denn mit dem Systempreis bzw. dem Verhältnis EURO / kg aus?


----------



## supasini (24. März 2009)

die Kette ist hinreichend lang, da sind noch Reserven (hab sie aber nicht speziell abgelÃ¤ngt, war auf dem VorgÃ¤ngerrad erst 100 km gelaufen)
â¬/kg: sag ich nix zu, ist aber auch schwierig - habe sehr viele Teile gebraucht gekauft.
Es war nicht billig, aber unterm Strich deutlich billiger als z.B. die Carbon-HT aus dem letzten Bike-Test, in dem diese Gewichtsklasse getestet wurde (zum Gewichtsvergleich mit der Bike muss man dann Pedale 325, Flaschenhalter 25 und Barends 68 g abziehen sowie gewichtsoptimierte Reifen (RoRo 2,1, nochmal 200 g) macht dann ca. 8,8 kg)
aber die alte Faustregel 1g Ersparnis kostet 1â¬ stimmt recht genau.


----------



## juchhu (24. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> die Kette ist hinreichend lang, da sind noch Reserven (hab sie aber nicht speziell abgelängt, war auf dem Vorgängerrad erst 100 km gelaufen)
> /kg: sag ich nix zu, ist aber auch schwierig - habe sehr viele Teile gebraucht gekauft.
> Es war nicht billig, aber unterm Strich deutlich billiger als z.B. die Carbon-HT aus dem letzten Bike-Test, in dem diese Gewichtsklasse getestet wurde (zum Gewichtsvergleich mit der Bike muss man dann Pedale 325, Flaschenhalter 25 und Barends 68 g abziehen sowie gewichtsoptimierte Reifen (RoRo 2,1, nochmal 200 g) macht dann ca. 8,8 kg)
> aber die alte Faustregel 1g Ersparnis kostet 1 stimmt recht genau.



Kann ich gut verstehen. 
Familie könnte mitlesen.

Ich liebäugel auch mit einem gewichtsoptimiertem Carbon-Hardtail.
Bin mir aber bei der Auswahl der Laufräder und der Federgabel unsicher.

Bei den Laufräder schwanke ich zwischen


DTSwiss/240S Disc + Felge  DT XR 4.2 Disc  weiß oder
Mavic Crossmax SLR.
Bei den Federgabeln schwanke ich zwischen


Magura Durin Race 09 oder
Manitou R7 Super 09 oder
RockShox SID Team 09 incl.Poploc Remote Hebel
RockShox SID World Cup 09 incl.Poploc Remote Hebel.


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> die Kette ist hinreichend lang, da sind noch Reserven (hab sie aber nicht speziell abgelängt, war auf dem Vorgängerrad erst 100 km gelaufen)



genau deswegen fragte ich, da ich sie für zu lage halte  Kürz sie bitte auf das richtige Maß.

lg coffee


----------



## supasini (24. März 2009)

ne, ist richtig: vorne groß hinten klein und die Röllchen stehen genau übereinander. (die vom Schaltwerk!)

@juchhu: ich würd ein Poison kaufen, die sind vom P/L-Verhältnis absolut unschlagbar. Außerdem kannst du, wenn du Mitglied im mtbVd wirst tierisch gute Rabatte bekommen! (Nachteil: du fährst dann ein Poison und jeder wird dich fragen, ob dir das der User J...... aufgeschwatzt hat!)

aber ernsthaft: wenn du die Wahl zwischen System- und Nichtsystem-LRS hast, ist das doch nicht so schwer, oder? 
Bei DT-Swiss kannst du alles selber warten. Nachteile: Ersatzteile sind auch extrem teuer, aber wenigstens absolut problemlos verfügbar (WhizzWheels). Außerdem geht der Alufreilaufkörper irgendwann kaputt...
warum hab ich mir die Gabel gekauft: Team hat Blackbox-Dämpfung, die soll (noch) etwas besser als die MC der Race sein. WC hat außer den Carbon-Verschönerungen absolut keinen Vorteil. Das ist das teuerste Stück Carbon, was du ans Rad bauen kannst.
RS deshalb, weil ich die Dinger auch komplett selber warten kann. Mit Manitou ist das aus meiner Erfahrung schwieriger, Magura ist zu teuer.


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ne, ist richtig: vorne groß hinten klein und die Röllen stehen genau übereinander.



deswegen fragte ich ja wo die kette hinten läuft auf dem foto, meine alten augen erkennen das nicht richtig, bzw sieht es da so aus als würde es am 2 ritzel laufen. aber wenns passt dann ist ja gut.



coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (24. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> @juchhu: ich würd ein Poison kaufen, ...



Die Räder die er braucht hat Poison nicht


----------



## juchhu (24. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ne, ist richtig: vorne groß hinten klein und die Röllen stehen genau übereinander.
> 
> @juchhu: ich würd ein Poison kaufen, die sind vom P/L-Verhältnis absolut unschlagbar. Außerdem kannst du, wenn du Mitglied im mtbVd wirst tierisch gute Rabatte bekommen! (Nachteil: du fährst dann ein Poison und jeder wird dich fragen, ob dir das der User J...... aufgeschwatzt hat!)



Danke für den Tip. Muss ich mich mal schlau machen.

aber nun B2T



> aber ernsthaft: wenn du die Wahl zwischen System- und Nichtsystem-LRS hast, ist das doch nicht so schwer, oder?
> Bei DT-Swiss kannst du alles selber warten. Nachteile: Ersatzteile sind auch extrem teuer, aber wenigstens absolut problemlos verfügbar (WhizzWheels). Außerdem geht der Alufreilaufkörper irgendwann kaputt...


Naja, die laufen beide bei mir unter Systemlaufräder.
Werkzeuge und Ersatzteile sind nicht das Problem.

Mir gehts mehr um Gewicht und Steifigkeit sowie Haltbarkeit.
Bin ja nicht ganz so leicht. Systemgewicht (Bike+aufgeraffelten Biker) <100 kg, Tendenz fallend.



> warum hab ich mir die Gabel gekauft: Team hat Blackbox-Dämpfung, die soll (noch) etwas besser als die MC sein. WC hat außer den Carbon-Verschönerungen absolut keinen Vorteil. Das ist das teuerste Stück Carbon, was du ans Rad bauen kannst.
> RS deshalb, weil ich die Dinger auch komplett selber warten kann. Mit Manitou ist das aus meiner Erfahrung schwieriger, Magura ist zu teuer.


Preis ist natürlich ein Kriterium. Da ich ein MTBvD-Bike  nehmen würde,
sehen die Aufpreise ohne Rabattierung wie folgt aus:



Manitou R7 Super 09 (Aufpreis 0 ) oder
RockShox SID Team 09 incl.Poploc Remote Hebel (Aufpreis 150) oder
Magura Durin Race 09 (Aufpreis 200 ) oder
RockShox SID World Cup 09 incl.Poploc Remote Hebel (Aufpreis 300 ).
Bin mir wg. meines Systemgewichtes etwas unsicher. Ziel sind bis zum Ende der Saison ca. 92-93 kg.

Neben der von Dir berechtigten angesprochenen Servicefreundlichkeit sind die inneren Werte (Steifigkeit) allerdings auch nicht zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Delgado (24. März 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Bin ja nicht ganz so leicht. Systemgewicht (Bike+aufgeraffelten Biker) <100 kg, Tendenz fallend.




Hast Du's nicht so mit < und  >?


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2009)

ach bevor ich es vergesse, hübsches rad


----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Coole Karre!
> 
> ...natürlich auch das Bike...


Der war gut, Volker 

Diesmal hat er sogar die Reifen richtig montiert 
Schönes Rad, ohne Frage. Aber für mich sehen diese Carbon-Dinger alle gleich aus. Allerdings kommt man beim Gewicht machen kaum noch um Carbon-Rahmen herum.


----------



## supasini (24. März 2009)

Die Carbon-Dinger sind ja auch alle gleich (aus der gleichen Form/vom gleichen Hersteller)!

@juchhu: DT-LRS sind KEINE System-LRS (die sehen nur so aus und werden als solche verkauft)
Guck mal in die R7-Freds wg. siffen, klackern etc.
für SIDs wirst du keine Beschwerdefreds finden.
bekommst du das Rad als Werbeprämie für die ersten 10 Mitglieder?

@XCRacer: die blaue Mauritius ist noch zu haben, biet mir nen vernünftigen Preis und ich reiß sie vom Winterrad wieder runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Die Carbon-Dinger sind ja auch alle gleich (aus der gleichen Form/vom gleichen Hersteller)!


Leider ist es fast immer so. Es gibt viele Marken, aber wenige Hersteller.


----------



## juchhu (24. März 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hast Du's nicht so mit < und  >?



Passt schon.



supasini schrieb:


> Die Carbon-Dinger sind ja auch alle gleich (aus der gleichen Form/vom gleichen Hersteller)!



Das schränkt die Auswahl ein, erhöht aber definitiv die technische Sicherheit. 



> @juchhu: DT-LRS sind KEINE System-LRS (die sehen nur so aus und werden als solche verkauft)



Aussehen reicht mir.



> Guck mal in die R7-Freds wg. siffen, klackern etc.



Ja, deswegen frage ich. 



> für SIDs wirst du keine Beschwerdefreds finden.



Ich habe bisher bei der 08 und 09 Generation auch noch keine gefunden (mal abgesehen von Einzelschicksalen). Zwei unserer A-Teamfahrer fahren eine Rock Shox SID World Cup 08 und sind sehr zufrieden.
Ich tendiere auch zur Rock Shox SID Team 09.



> bekommst du das Rad als Werbeprämie für die ersten 10 Mitglieder?
> ...



Ne, sowas gibts bei uns nicht. Weder für Bikes noch für Mitglieder.
Muss bzw. will ich mir schon selber kaufen.
Bekomme also nur den gleichen Vorteilspreis wie alle anderen Mitglieder auch.


----------



## Henrie (24. März 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> , was es für einen Spass macht, mit einem möglichst leichten Hardtail zu fahren.



Demnächst Rennrad? Ist nichts fürn Folienpark.


----------



## juchhu (24. März 2009)

Henrie schrieb:


> Demnächst Rennrad? Ist nichts fürn Folienpark.



Ne, Rennrad ist nichts für mich.

[OT ON]
Für den Folienpark sieht es schlecht aus.
Zumindest was die Folie angeht.
[OT OFF]


----------



## supasini (24. März 2009)

so ihr Trolle, gut is! Trollt euch aus meiner Bastelstube!


----------



## supasini (5. April 2009)

Heute war ich auf Jungfernfahrt 
So sah das Rad vor der Tour aus, hinterher war's staubig und dreckig.











das Teil geht sehr gut, besonders überraschend ist die perfekt zentrale Sitzposition, so dass sich vor allem Schotterkurven mit nem irren Speed nehmen lassen.
Macht Spaß.

Gewicht ist jetzt incl. alles fahrfertig 9,52 kg, der Tacho hat es über die magische Marke gehoben. Muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen Schraubentuning betreiben...


----------



## Coffee (6. April 2009)

wie jetzt erst ne probefahrt *gg* hat aber lange gebraucht bis es raus durfte.

viel spaß damit

lg coffee


----------



## supasini (6. April 2009)

Naja, ich hatte Schiss, den Carbon-Rahmen ohne das hier:









zu bewegen. Und iwi war in den letzten zwei Wochen super viel Arbeit, so dass ich erst gestern mittag dazu gekommen bin, mit Alublech, Blechschere, Dremel, Schleifpapier und Silikon zu Werke zu gehen...

aber da ich ja noch andere Räder hab war der Druck auch nicht ganz so groß


----------



## supasini (17. August 2009)

lange nicht mehr im Forum aktiv gesen oder an Touren teilgenommen, das hat aber nen Grund: ich bin mit cepaea ein bisschen durch Deutschland gefahren. Von Euskirchen nach Bad Muskau (an der Neiße) und wieder zurück bis Braunschweig - 1500 km auf überwiegend gut ausgeschilderten Radwegen. Und das war mein Rad:







so ein FR-Hardtail ist ganz schön vielseitig!


----------



## Redfraggle (17. August 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> lange nicht mehr im Forum aktiv gesen oder an Touren teilgenommen, das hat aber nen Grund: ich bin mit cepaea ein bisschen durch Deutschland gefahren. Von Euskirchen nach Bad Muskau (an der Neiße) und wieder zurück bis Braunschweig - 1500 km auf überwiegend gut ausgeschilderten Radwegen. Und das war mein Rad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Sache!
Wie lange seid ihr denn unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (17. August 2009)

insgesamt 2 1/2 Wochen: 
4 Tage Sieg hoch und Eder runter bis Kassel, 
dann 7 Tage Werra runter, über'n Hainich, Unstrut runter, Saale runter nach Leipzig, quer zur Elbe, die ein Stück rauf und dann quer bis zur Neiße, 
dort 1 Tag Pause bei Verwandtschaft,
zurück 5 Tage Neiße runter über Cottbus in den Spreewald, zur Elbe, Saale aufwärts, Bode hoch und dann nach Braunschweig, 
dort 2 Tage Endpause bei Verwandten und von den Kindern mit dem Litevillemobil abgeholt wieder nach Hause.
Wenn ich Zeit finde schreib ich auf meiner HP noch nen Bericht...


----------



## Enrgy (17. August 2009)

Und, wieviel Gesäß-Wundsalbe haste verbraucht?


----------



## supasini (17. August 2009)

wenig.
aber irgendwann tut's weh (Sattelzeiten lagen zwischen 6 und 8 1/2 Std.)


----------



## supasini (19. November 2009)

hab mal wieder gebastelt, Carbon is nix für mich, das hier hat fast alle Teile geerbt und fährt trotz 1 kg Mehrgewicht vieeel geiler


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. November 2009)

Sehr geil Martin


----------



## Giom (19. November 2009)

sieht schön aus

Wie ist denn die SID? Ist die so unbequem wie man es erzählt oder sind die neuen mittlerweile OK?
ich hatte vor kurzem überlegt eine zu kaufen....

gruß
guillaume


----------



## supasini (19. November 2009)

ic hfahr die SID ja nun seit 1000 km und bin begeistert: unproblematisch, dicht, sehr feines Ansprechen, nicht zu starkes Wegsacken, steif, - was will man mehr? ok, sie ist nicht supaleicht. aber dafür sind alle anderen sachen bei ner manitou schlecht und bei ner durin manche...


----------

